# Tips to reignite, reenergize attraction with "thrifty threads"



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

I saved my 16 year marriage with a wide variety of strategies including "thrifty threads" 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...t-fell-back-love-saving-16-year-marriage.html

When I started working out more and eating better, I dropped nearly 3 inches from a tight 38 to a loose 36 off my waist, so I needed some clothes that fit better but I was not looking forward to spending all that money for new clothes. 

I was spouting off to a few coworkers that get most of their clothes from thrift shops so I gave it a try and hit the MOTHERLODE so often with unbelievable prices I turned it into a hobby. 

The clothes you wear is vital to reigniting the flames of attraction for many reasons, Your wife is sick of seeing you in the same old clothes, Old clothes are a reminder of the past including memories you might want to forget, Predictable dress is not mysterious and therefore uninteresting, Variety and newness is a spice and is fun. Looking your best is attractive and demonstrates self-respect and self-care. 

I have found an endless stream of brand new and mint condition brand names and countless items with so little evidence of wear as to be looking brand new for peanuts compared to retail. 

I have purchased jackets by Adidas, Reebok, Columbia, St Johns bay, Fila, Nike, Old Navy and many, many other brands that are stunning for 4 to 10 dollars in mint condition that retail for 25 to 250 dollars. 

I have found dozens and dozens of shirts, shorts, pants, hoodies that retail for $15 to $50 for $1 to $5

I have found 20 pairs of shoes, boots, athletic shoes and other footwear that retail for over $50 that I bought for $4 to $8

They also have some new items dirt cheap like belts, hats, socks, etc

My wife said she was tired of seeing me in blue all the time so I donated most of them and bought 15 other colors for about $35. 

I get compliments from her and many other people on my clothes and 90% came from thrift shops

Every girls crazy bout a sharp dressed man. 

Get rid of all the clothe your wife is bored seeing you wear and update your threads with thrift and you will find her jumping the reenergized, new and improved, variety you, you will feel a sense of enthusiasm sporting some new threads and others will notice you are taking better care of yourself which is also a chick magnate, compliment magnate and self-confidence booster that will get you treated with more respect by the public in your travels through your day.

I have a few rules that work for me

1. Always buy shirts and jackets with at least three colors instead of two or one for the sharpest look

2. Do not buy anything with a grey base color. Grey is only ok for highlight strip etc on a bolder color

3. Solid colors are pretty boring so they need to be extra sharp if you are to consider them

4. If it looks worn out at all don't get it

Thrift stores are also awesome for sports equipment, furnishings, knick knacks, office organization, electronic accessories, reading glasses

You may be surprised to find how eager your wife is to take off those new clothes that you put on because it's new, interesting, sharp, spicy for her seeing you looking good but it doesn't have to cost you more than about $15 a visit walking out with a bagful or two of awesome brand name, high quality, mint condition "thrifty threads" 

Check it out and get some spicy new love from your girl piqued interest in her sharp dressed man

P.S. I just scored a Columbia ski jacket in mint condition for $8 and a three color polo pull over sweat shirt for $4 this evening, Between the two they might be over a hundred bucks retail. I love it. It's almost like stealing and the little money that I pay goes to a worthy cause for the needy.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Resale clothes are the bomb. It can become an obsession in a way. I have a friend who is addicted to ebay because you can find designer clothes (Manolo Blahnik shoes, Michael Kors, Armani, Prada) for a fraction of the cost. She could afford all these clothes at full price, but she can't resist a bargain.

I wish more guys would spend more time on their wardrobe. Resale clothes are an excellent way to do it!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I used to thrift all the time. I once found a true-blue Louis Vuitton satchel for 10.00! 

I'm crazy for bargains and I can go all day. I just pack a snack in my purse so I don't have to stop for lunch. Not kidding.

The apple doesn't fall far from the tree; my friends nicknamed my mother Shoppin Shirley.:grin2:


----------



## Average Joe (Sep 2, 2015)

Location is key. My Goodwill store is fed by a large, wealthy community. AND they have a staff who seem to not skim ... which leaves me hopelessly addicted. I've scored tons of A&F, H&M and Barbour flannels, vintage Red Wing boots (my every day shoe!), and my greatest prize: a brand new Saeco espresso machine for $14.98, which I've used multiple times every day now for about 6 months.

I'm noticing tons of good juicers now too. Sickening to think what I paid for my new one a few years ago.

Not to mention all the self-help books 

High-quality shizz. Target can suck it!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Location is vital. Our local thrift store is supplied by the local community - largely poor and rural. You can search the place for months without ever finding a single thing you'd actually want. And even then, it's unlikely to actually be a brand name or prestige item. Need ratty old clothes for something like playing paintball, costuming for the drama club, or outfits for a Tacky Christmas Sweater Party, though? Game. On.

The thrift stores on Hilton Head Island, on the other hand, are fan-freakin-tastic! But it's an 1.5 hour drive to get there.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Check ebay, Rowan!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Check ebay, Rowan!


Yep.

I saw some interesting looking, designer, used jeans on Ebay on Tuesday and bought them for $19 with shipping.

Turns out they are over $250 new from the Web site. 

As long as they fit well when they get here, we will be in business.


----------

